
DigitalOcean Kubernetes Is Now Generally Available - ctas
https://blog.digitalocean.com/doks-in-ga/?
======
adityapurwa
Congratulations! A personal fan of DO because of its simplicity and its easy
to understand transparent pricing.

I hope that with the addition of more features, DO still kept its simplicity.

Not really into Kubernetes yet (no personal project that requires it, but at
work we used it), but the first time I tried Kubernetes was at DO (the guide
on getting started need some improvements).

------
brian_herman__
Cool I remember when digital ocean gave me 100 bucks on their platform for
being in school maybe it’s time to take another look.

